# Now in Shop: March Birthstone (Aquamarine)



## Justin (Mar 1, 2015)

Did you know it's March already? _I didn't._ March your inventory forward with this month's Monthly Birthstone, the March Aquamarine, now available in the TBT Shop for 299 Bells. Pick it up here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php

_thanks jav_


----------



## oath2order (Mar 1, 2015)

oh god it's march already

midterms.

****.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 1, 2015)

I picked up my 7th birthstone. I may not be active as much anymore, but I'll still get the birthstones.


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 1, 2015)

tempted to buy but im saving for a new username and some other stuff >.>

wait i just noticed you can only buy one birthstone per month?? D: dangitt


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Mar 1, 2015)

Just got it! I have 6 more to go.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 1, 2015)

Justin said:


> Did you know it's March already? _I didn't._ March your inventory forward with this month's Monthly Birthstone, the March Aquamarine, now available in the TBT Shop for 299 Bells. Pick it up here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php
> 
> _thanks jav_



no prob


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 1, 2015)

Awesome! Again, i'll wait until the end of the month to buy it. I'm saving my TBT.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 1, 2015)

Wonderful! Oh, wait, I have them all. Sorry, almost forgot that I had all of them. You know, every single one. All of them.


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 1, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Wonderful! Oh, wait, I have them all. Sorry, almost forgot that I had all of them. You know, every single one. All of them.



is it possible to put them in order though? (like from Garnet to Turquoise)


----------



## Bowie (Mar 1, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> is it possible to put them in order though? (like from Garnet to Turquoise)



I don't know, actually. That would be neat, though. The inability to display all of them is what really irritates me, though.


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 2, 2015)

hahahaha nice save Jav and Jubs
Now that it has been a year I got them all


----------



## Jake (Mar 2, 2015)

man i thought it was november


----------



## SuperVandal (Mar 2, 2015)

awesome another birthstone that i cannot unfortunately afford.
tough times, man.


----------



## Coach (Mar 2, 2015)

Thank you c:


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 2, 2015)

SuperVandal said:


> awesome another birthstone that i cannot unfortunately afford.
> tough times, man.



I am not trying to promote or anything but I am doing a give away of around 245 TBT, I want to help people you know earn stuff so if you want <3


----------



## Minties (Mar 2, 2015)

Wow thanks mate. 10/10 awesome.


----------



## Ayaya (Mar 2, 2015)

YAYYY JUST IN TIME FOR MY BIRTHDAY
but now I don't have enough bells... again...


----------



## lazuli (Mar 2, 2015)

SuperVandal said:


> awesome another birthstone that i cannot unfortunately afford.
> tough times, man.





Ayaya said:


> YAYYY JUST IN TIME FOR MY BIRTHDAY
> but now I don't have enough bells... again...



rip
tears for everyone

i remember my first birthstone i bought was aquamarine but i sold it long ago oops


----------



## Holla (Mar 3, 2015)

I hope to be able to get one as my birthday is later this month! I need to save up some TBT first though, but thankfully my birthday isn't until the 25th so hopefully I'll have enough TBT by then to buy it on my birthday! ^.^


----------



## loreiid (Mar 5, 2015)

if i buy it ill have exactly 666 bells...


----------



## Silversea (Mar 9, 2015)

Not to encourage spam posting or anything but it really doesn't take much to get 200 bells anymore.


----------



## swimmergal98 (Mar 12, 2015)

cool i will try to get it on my birthday


----------



## inkling (Mar 16, 2015)

I do really want to buy it, but I'm torn. Like when I can afford it should I buy it or should I just save my bells?


----------



## lazuli (Mar 17, 2015)

inkling said:


> I do really want to buy it, but I'm torn. Like when I can afford it should I buy it or should I just save my bells?



depends on what ur saving tbt for.
im buying them all so i can hav a complete collection myself


----------



## inkling (Mar 17, 2015)

i bought and now im broke. Its so pretty though...


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Apr 4, 2015)

I am slowly collecting every birthstone! I really want to buy a August Birthstone on the 8th at 10:23Pm (The exact moment I was born)


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 4, 2015)

Justin said:


> Did you know it's March already? _I didn't._ March your inventory forward with this month's Monthly Birthstone, the March Aquamarine, now available in the TBT Shop for 299 Bells. Pick it up here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php
> 
> _thanks jav_



LOL~

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's April now~


----------



## LilyACNL (Apr 6, 2015)

Can't wait for july, *long ways away but worth the wait* cause rubies ares gorgeous.


----------

